#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-08
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<d3r1ck> Hmmmm, hello
<CraigZim> hi
<Kilos> o/ elacheche
<elacheche> o/ Kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-09
<Kilos> sleep tight africa
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-10
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<CraigZim> more meneer
<Kilos> hi there CraigZim ive been busy lately so been afk most of the time
<Kilos> can you keep things going here till i get a break please
<CraigZim> np Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<elacheche> Kilos,
<Kilos> yessir elacheche
<Kilos> hi acetakwas and other llurkers
<elacheche> Say hi to EgyParadox a ubuntu member from #ubuntu-eg :) He was no around for months and now he's back :)
<Kilos> hi EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> wb EgyParadox
<EgyParadox> Thanks Kilos
<elacheche> EgyParadox, Kilos is the founder of this initiative :)
<elacheche> I should go home.. Kilos tell him about the project :)
<EgyParadox> Great initiative
<EgyParadox> !
<Kilos> good to have you join us EgyParadox
<Kilos> the more we are the more we can grow
<EgyParadox> I will join now on launchpad
<Kilos> cool and join the mailing list as well please
<Kilos> i think we have someone else here from egypt as well
<Kilos> oh elacheche bartoc  hasnt complained yet hehe
<Kilos> oh dont you know why we have this going
<Kilos> it all started at a ubuntu-za monthly meeting, someone said it would be nice if we could connect with all ubuntu and linux users in africa
<Kilos> and the project grew from there
<Na3iL> welcome EgyParadox glad to see someone from Egypt here :D
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> ha Na3iL you padawan guy too
<Kilos> you have too much energy
<EgyParadox> Nice to meet you Na3iL
<Na3iL> Hiya Kilos yep I am from the masters there :P
<Kilos> i saw
<Na3iL> EgyParadox, thank you, nice to meet you too, I am from Tunisia :D
<Kilos> EgyParadox do you know TheLinuxer1 from the egypt loco?
<EgyParadox> thelinuxer?
<EgyParadox> Yes I do know him
<Kilos> he was the only other contact i found there
<Kilos> cool
<EgyParadox> He was our team leader
<Kilos> oh was
<EgyParadox> then there was an Ubuntu Egypt Council
<EgyParadox> he is part of it
<EgyParadox> I used to be part of it
<EgyParadox> Ubuntu Egypt used to be lead by a person then a council
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> in south africa we just all jump in
<EgyParadox> I see
<Kilos> no actual nominated leader
<EgyParadox> I see
<Kilos> sleep tight africa
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-11
<Kilos> hi CraigZim and the rest of africa
<CraigZim> helloo
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-12
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<CraigZim> hello Kilos and all
<Kilos> hi chamomile
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-africa
<chamomile> hi Kilos, dropping in from #nairobilug
<Kilos> CraigZim send us some rain man
<Kilos> you are welcome to hang out here chamomile and get to knows the rest of the guys all over africa
<Kilos> have you joined us at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> hmm... zipper is also from kenya
<CraigZim> had 38mm last night
<Kilos> lucky
<josuebrunel> hi guys
<Kilos> hi josuebrunel welcome to ubuntu-africa
<josuebrunel> thanks Kilos
<Kilos> feel free to invite any lug people you might know in all of africa
<josuebrunel> ok Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<josuebrunel> what are you guys up to ?
<Kilos> so far we are connected from tunisia to capetown
<josuebrunel> by the way, i'm from Congo
<josuebrunel> nice to meet u guys
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> drc?
<josuebrunel> nope, the smaller one :|
<josuebrunel> but it's same for me
<Kilos> you can join us at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<josuebrunel> done
<Kilos> and once approved you can join the mailing list there as well
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> have you looked at our site?
<Kilos> some of the lug guys dont like the channel being under the ub untu banner but thats where i started from
<josuebrunel> yep i did
<Kilos> all linux users welcome
<josuebrunel> ty Kilos. I've to admit that i'm way more of a debian guy :). As long as we all do good stuff it's alright ;)
<josuebrunel> Kilos: what is your job about ?
<Kilos> im kinda retired and spend most of my time on ubuntu and ubuntu channels
<josuebrunel> oh i see.
<Kilos> this initiative was started from an idea at one of ubuntu-za meetings and took nearly a year to get to here
<Kilos> i enjoy making friends all over africa
<Kilos> and all these guys help each other with snags
<josuebrunel> that's cool. Hope to do my best as well
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> i have contact with the drc as well but they scarce here
<josuebrunel> i see
<CraigZim> josuebrunel: so what do you do and where are you?
<josuebrunel> I'm software engineer working for a company called Entr'ouvert (https://www.entrouvert.com/) and i'm based in France ( but from Congo)
<josuebrunel> CraigZim: what about you ?
<josuebrunel> i make free software and it's mainly in python
<CraigZim> josuebrunel: engineering manager in textile company.
<josuebrunel> oh cool
<CraigZim> trying to learn both c++ and python
<josuebrunel> ah that's great. Don't hesitate to poke when it comes to python ( not the best but i might be helpful )
<Kilos> some of the countries only speak french but we have other french speakers here that translate for us
<CraigZim> will do :)
<josuebrunel> Kilos: one more with me :p
<Kilos> cool
<josuebrunel> CraigZim: i'm trying  to learn golang. I've couple of projects in mind to help me go through the language
<CraigZim> i will have to google that one
<Kilos> elacheche nother new face here
<Kilos> we are winning
<josuebrunel> CraigZim: it's language created at Google, which looks like a mix of C and Python
<elacheche> o/
<Kilos> egypt yesterday and congo today yay
<elacheche> YaY :)
<josuebrunel> hi elacheche
<elacheche> Hi josuebrunel
<josuebrunel> elacheche: nice to meet you
<elacheche> Nice to meet you too josuebrunel welcome to #ubuntu-africa
<josuebrunel> elacheche: ty
<Kilos> elacheche is in tunisia josuebrunel
<josuebrunel> i've work with some great guys/ladies from Tunisia in my former companies
<elacheche> :)
<philipballew> hey everyone
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-13
 * elacheche_anis will contribute to a SysAdmin 101 workshop today..
<Kilos> hellooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-02-14
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Na3iL> o/ Africa
<Kilos> hi Na3iL
<Kilos> storming so power can go
<Na3iL> Hey Kilos :D
<Na3iL> how are you today
<Kilos> im good ty Na3iL power just returned
<Kilos> how are you?
<Na3iL> I am pretty well too :D
<Kilos> :D
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-06
<Kilos> ty for the renewal elacheche
<theShirbiny> Kilos: o/
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :)
<Kilos> hi  theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> hey Kilos :)
<CraigZim> Hello World
<Kilos> hi CraigZim
<CraigZim> How you doing Kilos ?
<Kilos> ok  so far ty lad, and you?
<Kilos> ai!
<nzoueidi> Kilos: \o/ \o/ \o/
<elacheche> Mornign africa
<nzoueidi> Morning elacheche :D
<elacheche> Hey nzoueidi Kilos
<Kilos> hi elacheche on lappy in hospitalo but cant be at keyboard most of the time\
<elacheche> Just take care of yourself Kilos
<Kilos> will do
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-07
<theShirbiny> Morning everyone :)
<Kilos> hi theShirbiny and the rest of africa
<elacheche> Hello africa Kilos theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> elacheche: o/
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-09
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-11
<theShirbiny> Evening everyone :)
<Kilos-> hi theShirbiny
<Kilos-> hi philipballew
<elacheche> o/ Kilos-
<Kilos-> hi elacheche
<elacheche> Wassup
<Kilos-> nothing new. at home waiting for 2 to 3 year waiting list for bypass ops
<Kilos-> lots of meds hehe
<elacheche> Take care of yourself.. Did you managed to pay the Australia hospital fees?
<Kilos-> some to thin blood others to slow pulse and others to make heart attacks not fatal
<Kilos-> no still owe half of the total
<elacheche> Hope that you manage to pay the rest of it soon.. Do you smoke?
<Kilos-> about 3 a day and cutting down slowly still
<elacheche> Please stop.. That'll help you
<Kilos-> came down from a packet a day
<elacheche> Also, try to stop drinking alcohol
<Kilos-> im trying but not easy after 48 years of smoking
<Kilos-> i dont touch alcohol
<elacheche> I know
<Kilos-> havent for 30 years
<elacheche> It's always hard to quite smoking :/
<Kilos-> after 48 years smoking is same as breathing
<Kilos-> both hard to quit
<Kilos-> hehe
<elacheche> x)
#ubuntu-africa 2017-02-12
<theShirbiny> Congrats Zimbabwe :D
<theShirbiny> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/5ti5ot/computers_at_the_university_of_zimbabwe_all_run/
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> that must be all that runs there theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> Kilos: o/
#ubuntu-africa 2018-02-06
<Kilos> helloooooo africa
<Kilos> what has happened here, so few members
#ubuntu-africa 2018-02-08
<Kilos> helloooo africa
